# 1 Timothy 2:1



## cih1355 (Jan 19, 2005)

Is this verse saying that we should pray for everyone or for all kinds of people?


----------



## LaMontre (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cih1355_
> Is this verse saying that we should pray for everyone or for all kinds of people?



Ga 6:10 As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all men, especially unto them who are of the household of faith.

Ro 12:14 Bless them which persecute you: bless, and curse not. 
15 Rejoice with them that do rejoice, and weep with them that weep.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 31, 2005)

Ga 6:10 nice cross reference...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 31, 2005)

1 tim. 2:1 - classes of people - follow Paul's thought mentioning various kinds of people, kings, etc.


----------

